# Top 5 Favorite Manga



## Magician (May 29, 2014)

Title. List your top 5 favorite manga that you've read.

Mine:

1. One Piece
2. Berserk
3. Oyasumi Punpun
4. Fullmetal Alchemist
5. Hunter x Hunter


----------



## Mizura (May 29, 2014)

Hmm. Right now:

1. Kubera
2. 7 Seeds
3. Song of the Long March
4. Tower of God
5. Cheese in the Trap

A bit hard to order though.


----------



## Rob (May 29, 2014)

Well, I'll exclude Top-Tier Death Note, FMA and Attack on Titan, since I only watch them... 

1. One Peice
2. Hunter x Hunter
3. Toriko 
4. Kingdom
5. Nayrudo 

Considering my #5 spot, you already know that my manga-list is pretty small.


----------



## egressmadara (May 29, 2014)

Death Note
Hellsing
Vagabond/Vinland Saga
JJBA
Houshin Engi


----------



## Samavarti (May 29, 2014)

Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind
Lone Wolf and Cub
Oyasumi Punpun
Haruka na Machi e
Hanaotoko


----------



## zoro (May 29, 2014)

This list will be subject to change in the next few weeks (I started reading JJBA yesterday, and I'll get to Berserk and HxH soon) 

1) One Piece
2) GTO
3) Toriko
4) Vagabond
5) One Punch Man


----------



## Marcο (May 29, 2014)

One Piece
Berserk
Blade of the Immortal
Lone Wolf and Cub
Kingdom


----------



## Justice (May 29, 2014)

JoJo
Berserk
HxH
One Piece
Feng Shen Ji

Not in order.


----------



## Stannis (May 29, 2014)

0- Blach
1- Shin Angyo Onshi
2- Feng Shen Ji
3- Sanctuary
4- Kingdom
5- Samurai Deeper Kyo

and monster.


----------



## Beckman (May 29, 2014)

1. Kingdom
2. One Piece
3. Tower of God
4. Berserk
5. Vinland Saga

HM: The Breaker, Feng Shen Ji, Vagabond & Yu Yu Hakusho


----------



## B Rabbit (May 29, 2014)

One Piece
Berserk
Kingdom
Oyasumi PunPun
Vagabond.


----------



## Succubus (May 29, 2014)

Akira
Blame
Berserk
Hunter x Hunter
Blade of the Immortal


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 29, 2014)

REAL
Gon
Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
Hunter X Hunter
ONEPUNCH MAN

These 5 together have ruled my top 5 for over a year. 
OPM and HxH are the newest additions, while REAL has been in the top 5 the longest.


----------



## Blunt (May 29, 2014)

1. Tower of God
2. Annarasumanara
3. Fullmetal Alchemist
4. Trace
5. Kubera


----------



## Lord Hirako (May 29, 2014)

0- BLEACH
1-Witch Hunter
2-Toriko
3-Shaman King
4-houshin Engi
5-Saint Seiya


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 29, 2014)

1. Naruto
One Piece 
Bleach
Fairy Tail
HxH

AKA the only manga I actually read.


----------



## SaishuSoda (May 29, 2014)

Berserk
One Piece
Rave Master
Vagabond
Shin Angyo Onshi


----------



## DarkLordDragon (May 30, 2014)

Saint Seiya, Saint Seiya: The Lost Canvas, Episode G
Samurai Deeper Kyo
Get Backers
Toriko
Jojo?s Bizarre Adventure


----------



## Oceania (May 30, 2014)

Berserk
Claymore
Black Lagoon
Gunslinger Girl 
Jigoku shoujo


----------



## Badalight (May 30, 2014)

1.) Rookies
2.) Jojos
3.) Berserk
4.) Lone Wolf and Cub
5.) 20th Century Boys


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 30, 2014)

Vagabond
HXH
One Piece
GTO
Jojo 7

not in order


----------



## Imagine (May 30, 2014)

One Piece
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
Blade of the Immortal
Battle Angel Alita
Kingdom


----------



## convict (May 30, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Well, I'll exclude Top-Tier Death Note, FMA and Attack on Titan, since I only watch them...
> 
> *1. One Peice
> 2. Hunter x Hunter
> ...



The four bolded are in my top 5 as well with the final one being Feng Shen Ji (since me and you have seemingly similar taste I highly recommend that you read it, a complete high octane thrill ride). This last arc has made me so disinterested in Naruto that I can't help but throw it at the rear of my manga list despite its moments.

Honorable mentions are Nanatsu no Taizai, Magi, and Vinland Saga.


----------



## Roman (May 30, 2014)

My current list:

1. One Piece
2. Kingdom
3. Akame ga Kiru
4. Feng Shen Ji
5. Hunter X Hunter


----------



## Katou (May 30, 2014)

1.Hunter x Hunter 
2.Kingdom
3.Watashi ni xx Shinasai
4.Yamada-kun and the 7 witches
5.Btooom!


----------



## p-lou (May 30, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind
> Lone Wolf and Cub
> Oyasumi Punpun
> Haruka na Machi e
> Hanaotoko



and here i thought i was the only person alive that would cite hanaotoko as my favorite t. matsumoto manga.


----------



## Bilaal (May 31, 2014)

jjba
phoenix
tekkonkinkreet
oyasumi punpun
yokohama kaidashi kikou


----------



## Jirou (May 31, 2014)

*Current List:*
1.) _One Piece_
2.) Shokugeki no Souma
3.) D.Gray-man / Akagami no Shirayukihime
4.) Haikyuu!! / Horimiya
5.) Fairy Tail


----------



## Greidy (Jun 1, 2014)

1) Monster
2) Kubera
3) Shingeki no Kyojin
4) Bleach
5) Cage of Eden


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 1, 2014)

Overall:

Monster
Sanctuary
Gintama
Fruits Basket
Team Medical Dragon


Currently:

Kingdom
Magi
HSDK
Saiki Kusuo no Ψ Nan 
UQ Holder


----------



## parceque (Jun 1, 2014)

Order depends on my mood:

One Piece
Berserk
Pandora Hearts
20th century Boys
FMA


----------



## Reyes (Jun 1, 2014)

Slam Dunk
FMA
One Piece
Yu Yu Hakusho
Silver Spoon


----------



## Kaido (Jun 1, 2014)

1. One Piece
2. Hunter x Hunter
3. Vinland Saga
4. Berserk
5. Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## Whitebeard (Jun 1, 2014)

Berserk
Vinland Saga
Blade of the Immortal
One Piece
Kingdom

No particular order


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 1, 2014)

1. Yu-Gi-Oh!
2. Yu-Gi-Oh! 5Ds
3. Spice and Wolf
4. Case Closed
5. Doraemon


----------



## Firo (Jun 1, 2014)

One Piece 
Witch Hunter 
Detective Conan
Bastard!!
Kubera

List pretty much changes though.


----------



## Uraharа (Jun 1, 2014)

1.Monster 
by a mile


Then comes:

2.Fullmetal Al brotherhood
3.Terra Formars
4. Bleach
5. Guyver


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 3, 2014)

Toriko
Kingdom
Tower of god
Feng shen ji
Hxh


----------



## Stannis (Jun 3, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> One Piece
> Witch Hunter
> *Detective Conan*
> Bastard!!
> ...



anything important plot-wise happen since chapter 200ish?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 3, 2014)

Please answer DC fanbase needs to know.


----------



## Shitbitch (Jun 3, 2014)

1. Kingdom
2. Tower of God
3. Berserk
4. Vagabond
5. Naruto (cause of the amazing part 1).


----------



## Firo (Jun 3, 2014)

Boshi said:


> anything important plot-wise happen since chapter 200ish?


Mostly history on Ai Habara and such. We also had some members of the Black Organization appear. But Not really.
Shinichi's so close yet so far away.
I'm on chap 740 btw.


----------



## Shitbitch (Jun 3, 2014)

>people dare to put One Piece higher then Kingdom, Berserk or Tower of God.

>now I know why people laugh with that fandom.


----------



## Firo (Jun 3, 2014)

Shitbitch said:


> >people dare to put One Piece higher then Kingdom, Berserk or Tower of God.
> 
> >now I know why people laugh with that fandom.



Its just preferences here. Its not like anyone is asking which is a better written series.:ignoramus


----------



## Stannis (Jun 3, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> Not really.
> Shinichi's so close yet so far away.



ok              

EDIT: did ran even realize conan's true identity yet?


----------



## RedZ1900 (Jun 3, 2014)

1. GTO
2. Psychometrer Eiji
3. Shounan Junai Gumi
4. Yotsubato!
5. Addicted to Curry


----------



## Firo (Jun 3, 2014)

Boshi said:


> ok
> 
> EDIT: did ran even realize conan's true identity yet?


Nope.:ignoramus


----------



## Blαck (Jun 3, 2014)

1.Sanctuary
2.NnT
3.Kingdom
4.One piece
5.The Breaker


----------



## hadou (Jun 5, 2014)

In no particular order:

1. Shin Angyo Onshi
2. GTO
3. Threads of Time
4. The Breaker
5. Rookies


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 5, 2014)

One Piece
Full Metal Alchemist
Rorouni Kenshin
Yu Yu Hakusho
Fist of the North Star


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Well for on going manga right now (in no order).

Berserk
Kingdom
Vinland Saga
One Piece
Nanatsu no Taizai


----------



## Morglay (Jun 23, 2014)

Finished Oyasumi Punpun over the weekend. The emotional scarring is real. #1 goes to it.
Bleach
Ore to Hero Mahou Shoujo
Kangoku Gakuen
Arachnid


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 26, 2014)

Keep in mind, this is FAVORITE manga, not best.
1. Oyasumi Punpun
2. Yotsubato
3. Hunter x Hunter
4. Beelzebub
5. Yowamushi Pedal


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jul 5, 2014)

hmm in no order

Claymore
One Piece
Tokyo Ghoul
Akame Ga Kill
Shingeki no Kyojin


----------



## Drakor (Jul 5, 2014)

No order

Jojo's Bizarre Adventures
Berserk
Hunter x Hunter
Eden: Its an Endless World!
Monster


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 5, 2014)

Whts Eden:Endless World bout?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 6, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Whts Eden:Endless World bout?



Well, ultimately, about humanity and its development, I'd say. But of course, it starts with the adventure of a small boy (well, not in the pro-logue, but still ).
It's a great manga. Have another 4-5 volumes to go.


----------



## Zooted (Jul 6, 2014)

No Order:

One Piece
Tower Of God
The Breaker Series
Akame Ga Kill
Horimiya/The Gamer


----------



## Naya (Jul 7, 2014)

1 - Angel Sacntuary by Kaori Yuki

2 - Boys Next Door by Kaori Yuki

3 - Bleach

4 - Damned Sun (very underrated manga, it seems to me)

5 - Togainu no Chi fanmangas if these may be included  I don't know why but I just love it.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jul 13, 2014)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
Berserk
HXH
Oyasumi Pun Pun
Maybe Akira


----------



## Badalight (Jul 17, 2014)

Star★Platinum said:


> JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
> Berserk
> HXH
> Oyasumi Pun Pun
> Maybe Akira



God like taste


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 17, 2014)

Bastard!!
Shin Angyo Onshi
Feng Shen Ji
D.Gray Man
Rave Master


----------



## uuugh (Jul 17, 2014)

1. Nausicaa
2. Akira
3. FMA
4. Berserk
5. HxH​


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 17, 2014)

I haven't read too many manga. Hoping to add some this summer. My top 5 so far is:

One Piece (Pre-Skip)
Slam Dunk
Tower of God
Hunter X Hunter
Naruto (Pre-Skip)


----------



## Kyosuke (Jul 17, 2014)

One Piece
Slam Dunk
Eyeshield 21
GTO
Otomen


----------



## skuka (Jul 20, 2014)

(In no order)

Monster
Naruto
Homunculus
Apocalypse no Toride
Liar Game

I haven't read that much manga, though.


----------



## JGr (Jul 23, 2014)

No Order

Toriko
Kingdom
Silver Spoon
The Breaker
Ajin


----------



## Kazu (Jul 23, 2014)

Shingetsutan Tsukihime
Holyland
Toriko
JJBA
Project ARMS


----------



## Hebe (Jul 25, 2014)

Berserk
Kubera
Fullmetal Alchemist
Vinland Saga
Vagabond


----------



## Patrick (Jul 29, 2014)

Current:
1. One Piece
2. Shokugeki no Soma
3. Feng Shen Ji
4. Tower of God
5. Assasination Classroom

Overall:
1. Slam Dunk
2. One Piece
3. Rurouni Kenshin
4. Eyeshield 21
5. Beelzebub


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 29, 2014)

One Piece
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
Bleach
Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle 
Dragon Ball [Z]


----------



## Saishin (Aug 31, 2014)

Currently are

1.Neon Genesis Evangelion
2.Kingdom
3.Rurouni Kenshin
4.Nurarihyon no Mago
5.Shingeki no Kyojin


----------



## Sine (Aug 31, 2014)

akira
vagabond
battle angel alita
berserk
saint seiya


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 31, 2014)

jjba
hxh
tower of god (i'm counting it )
kingdom
tokyo ghoul


----------



## JoJo (Aug 31, 2014)

JJBA
OP
Vagabond
Berserk
Kingdom


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 31, 2014)

Berserk
JJBA
Veritas
Kingdom
Tough


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 31, 2014)

HxH
OP
Kingdom
Rurouni Kenshin
Yu yu Hakusho


----------



## Venom (Aug 31, 2014)

1. Berserk
2. Hunter x Hunter
3. Fullmetal Alchemist
4. Death Note
5. One Piece


----------



## Firo (Aug 31, 2014)

JJBA 
Veritas
Hunter X Hunter 
Witch Hunter 
Shin Angyo Onshi


My list changes tho..


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 31, 2014)

In no particular order:

JJBA
Feng Shen Ji
Vinland Saga
Kingdom
Berserk


----------



## Bansai (Aug 31, 2014)

1. Gintama
2. Death Note
3. Bankara
4. Battle Royale
5. Jojo's Bizarre Adventure


----------



## Kazuki (Aug 31, 2014)

No Order:

Hunter x Hunter
Berserk
Eyeshield 21 
Kingdom
Tower of God


*Spoiler*: _Honorable Mentions_ 



Shin Angyo Onshi
Tokyo Ghoul
One Piece
Shokugeki no Soma
+ many others


----------



## Esdese (Aug 31, 2014)

My on-going Top 5 ATM (no order)

Rain (SUMIKAWA Megumi)
Kiba no Tabishounin - The Arms Peddler
Peace Maker
Dark Air 
King of Hell


----------



## Patrick (Sep 1, 2014)

Of all time:
1. Rurouni Kenshin
2. Slam Dunk
3. Eyeshield 21
4. One Piece
5. Beelzebub

Ongoing:
1. One Piece
2. Tower of God
3. HunterXHunter
4. Shokugeki no Soma
5. Kingdom/Tokyo Ghoul


----------



## Furious George (Sep 1, 2014)

One Piece
Berserk
Houshin Engi
Fullmetal Alchemist
Hunter x Hunter


----------



## crystalblade13 (Sep 3, 2014)

1:magi the labyrinth of magic (by far)
2:aot
3:hxh
4:toriko
5:terraformars


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 16, 2014)

I've only really read 3 so far. Naruto, Attack on Titan, and To LOVE-Ru Darkness. I could go with manga I know that was accurate source material for the anime I watch, but Darker Than Black didn't have a manga iirc. My list would have to be:

Attack on Titan
Monogatari series
To LOVE-Ru series
Fullmetal Alchemist
Death Note

In no particular order.


----------



## Weapon (Oct 16, 2014)

*All Time* 
1. Blade Of The Immortal 
2. Shamo
3. Vinland Saga
4. Oyasumi Punpun 
5. Parasyte

*Shonen*

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Naruto
2. Yu Yu Hakusho
3. One Piece
4. Toriko
5. Magi


----------



## Ghost (Oct 16, 2014)

tokyo ghoul
fullmetal alchemist
feng shen ji
naruto (pre-skip)

there are some mangas I have yet to catch up/finish


----------



## Brian (Oct 22, 2014)

For now

Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
Oyasumi Punpun
Lone Wolf and Cub
Monster 
Aria


----------



## Mako (Oct 22, 2014)

No order:

JJBA
Fullmetal Alchemist
20th/21st Century Boys
Oyasumi Punpun
Yotsubato


----------



## Roman (Oct 23, 2014)

New List:

1. Vinland Saga
2. Kingdom
3. Angel Densetsu
4. Fullmetal Alchemist
5. Feng Shen Ji


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 23, 2014)

naruto (first mangai have ever seen and my favorite)
one piece (good manga with likable characters and most natural humor)
bleach (artsy panels with bad backgrounds but fights are good, cast is full of forgettable characters)
fairy tale (story is not bad but fights are always won thorough friendship power and nonsensical powerups)
katekyo hitman reborn (some funny main characters and an arsenal of expendable supporting casts like bleach but to a lesser extent, fights are decent but the ending sucked)


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 23, 2014)

Kyou kara Ore wa!!
Nanatsu no Taizai
Onanie Master Kurosawa
One Piece
Vinland Saga


----------



## roninmedia (Oct 25, 2014)

Monster
Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou
Great Teacher Onizuka
Kaze no Tani no Nausica?
Azumanga Daioh
Full Metal Alchemist
Hoshi no Koe
Sayonara Zetsubou-Sensei
Ichigo 100%
Salad Days


----------



## Robin (Oct 26, 2014)

One Piece
Onepunch-man
HunterxHunter
Worst 
and a bunch others


----------



## Cheeky (Oct 26, 2014)

Publication order;

Dragon Ball/Z
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
One Piece


----------



## Jagger (Oct 26, 2014)

Berserk, Vagabond, Vinland and JJBA.


----------



## CoolGuyGreg (Oct 26, 2014)

naruto
one piece
videogirl ai
bleach
hellsing


----------



## Alita (Oct 28, 2014)

For right now...

1.Battle Angel Alita (Last Order)
2.Naruto (Part 1)
3.Elfen Lied
4.Death Note
5.Naruto (Part 2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 9, 2014)

Currently:
One Piece
Magi
Shingeki no Kyojin
Nanatsu no Taizai
Assassination Classroom

Finished:
Rurouni Kenshin
Yu Yu Hakusho
Shaman King
Konjiki no Gash Bell
Full Metal Alchemist


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 11, 2014)

Tokyo ghoul
Berserk
JoJo (part 7 best)
The breaker
Oyasumi punpun


----------



## Garcher (Nov 11, 2014)

Akame ga kill
Tokyo ghoul
bleach
Shingeki no Kyojin
Freezing


----------



## Mori (Nov 14, 2014)

Death Note
One Piece
JJBA
Full Metal Alchemist
Please Save My Earth


----------



## Evolution (Nov 14, 2014)

Bleach, just Bleach.


----------



## KaguyaRei (Nov 26, 2014)

Kishin Douji Zenki
Saint Seiya (Next Dimension, Episode G, Lost Canvas)
Hellsing
Yu Yu Hakusho
Devilman
Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 29, 2014)

No order:
OP
HxH
Kingdom
Berserk
Feng Shen Ji


----------



## Luke (Nov 29, 2014)

1. Monster 
2. Berserk 
3. JoJo's Bizarre Adventure 
4. One Piece
5. Shingeki no Kyojin


----------



## momodomom (Dec 2, 2014)

feng shen ji
breaker
kingdom
destroy and revolution
soul cartel


----------



## Shiroyasha (Dec 2, 2014)

Probably...

1. *Berserk* by Kentaro Miura
2. *Holyland* by Mori Kouji
3. *Great Teacher Onizuka* by Tohru Fujisawa
4. *Real* by Takehiko Inoue
5. *Shin Angyo Onshi* by In-Wan Youn and Kyung-Il Yang

HMs: Kingdom by Yasuhisa Hara and Pluto by Urasawa Naoki


----------



## Byrd (Dec 3, 2014)

Hmmm....

1) Regarding Death
2) Holyland
3) One Piece
4) Eden: It's an Endless World!
5) I Am a Hero


----------



## Neruc (Dec 4, 2014)

1.Hajime no Ippo
2.Regarding Death
3.Holyland
4.JJBA
5.HxH


----------



## Shiroyasha (Dec 4, 2014)

Byrd said:


> 2) Holyland





Neruc said:


> 3.Holyland




Huh. Was not expecting that.


----------



## Dio Kurosaki (Dec 9, 2014)

currently:

1) Magi

2) Nanatsu no Taizai

3) Onepunch Man

4) Toriko

5) Tokyo Ghoul


----------



## eluna (Dec 10, 2014)

Kingdom
Berserk
Monster
Fullmetal Alchemist
Magi


----------



## Muah (Dec 10, 2014)

One piece
Sunabozu
Black lagoon
Akumetsu
Hsdk


----------



## Chad (Dec 10, 2014)

1. Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
2. Berserk
3. Monster
4. Eyeshield 21
5. Part 1 Nardough


----------



## Satie (Dec 12, 2014)

Fullmetal Alchemist
20th Century Boys
Subaru (an excellent seinen by Masahito Soda)
Ashita no Joe
Akira

Not really in order, though. Apart from FMA.


----------



## Xcoyote (Dec 28, 2014)

20th Century Boys
Kaiji
HxH
Berserk
Holyland


----------



## VanzZz (Dec 28, 2014)

Vɑnƶ said:


> Clover
> Nanatsu no TaizaiKyou kara Ore wa!!
> Onanie Master Kurosawa
> One Piece
> Vinland Saga



A slight edit               .


----------



## PhoenixRoy (Jan 2, 2015)

Veritas
One Piece
Eyeshield 21
Berserk
Kekkaishi


----------



## Succubus (Feb 9, 2015)

*Ongoing:*
1. Berserk
2. Tokyo Ghoul + Re
3. Hunter x Hunter
4. Akame ga Kill
5. Ajin

*Complete:*
1. Eden: It's an Endless World
2. BLAME! 
3. Neon Genesis Evangelion
4. Akira
5. Blade of the Immortal


----------



## RBL (Feb 9, 2015)

1.- HunterXHunter
2.-Yu Yu Hakusho/Berserk
3.-DBZ < with manga i actualy mean anime.
4.- Naruto part 1
5.-Inuyasha

Honorable mention for Yugioh and normal beyblade


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 6, 2015)

Berserk
Blade of the Immortal
JJBA
Worst
Vinland Saga


----------



## Araragi (Mar 6, 2015)

One Piece
JJBA
Breaker: New Waves
NnT
Kamisama no Iutoori Ni


----------



## Rax (Mar 6, 2015)

1. Fairy Tail
2. Zatch Bell
3. Berserk
4. Boku No Hero Academy
5. Deadman Wonderland


----------



## Turrin (Mar 9, 2015)

Favorite On Going:
1) Berserk
2) Tower of God
3) Tokyo Ghoul; Re
4) It will be All Out if I Go to Another World
5) Kamisama no Iutoori Ni

Favorite Completed:
1) Monster
2) Tokyo Ghoul
3) Fullmetal Alchemist
4) Inyuyasha
5) Flame of Recca


----------



## santanico (Mar 18, 2015)

1. Magi
2. Berserk
3. Tokyo Ghoul
4. Card Captor Sakura
5. Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## David (Mar 21, 2015)

1) Berserk
2) FMA
3 & 4) Tied, HxH & One Piece Part 1 
5) Death Note until the best character died; Breaker is also pretty entertaining but tbh a lot of that comes from its awesome art style rather than the plots and dialogue


----------



## Zeno (Mar 21, 2015)

1. JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
2. Hunter x Hunter
3. Kingdom
4. Rurouni Kenshin
5. Death Note


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 21, 2015)

If we're going with personal favorites
1.) Rurouni Kenshin
2.) One Piece
3.) Jojo's 1 - 4
4.) Berserk (only seen up to Golden Age)
5.) Yuyu Hakusho


----------



## bubbleboy (Mar 21, 2015)

1.) One Piece
2.) Berserk
3.) Dragonball
4.) JoJo's Bizarre Adventur
5.) Hunter x Hunter


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jun 4, 2015)

Slam Dunk
REAL
Any Uziga Waita work 
Any Itto Junji work 
JJBA


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 5, 2015)

Pineapples said:


> I haven't read too many manga. Hoping to add some this summer. My top 5 so far is:
> 
> One Piece (Pre-Skip)
> Slam Dunk
> ...


Almost a year since I wrote this list. The current one has slight modifications:

Slam Dunk
Kubera
One Piece (Pre-Skip)
Hunter X Hunter
Tower of God
Honorable mentions: Cheese in the Trap, Prison School, Naruto (Pre-Skip/Part 1).


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 12, 2015)

1.) JJBA (Pretty much all of it in its entirety, if I had to pick a specific Part I heil as the best, it'd be SBR)
2.) Berserk
3.) Umibe no Onnanoko
4.) Tokyo Ghoul (:re)
5.) Holyland

For my 5th though, I could have alternatively put Nijigahara Holograph or OPP once I get around to marathoning it.

Additionally:

On-going~

1.) Tokyo Ghoul :re
2.) JoJolion
3.) Himegoto: Juukyuusai no Seifuku
4.) Horimiya
5.) Toriko

Complete~

1.) Steel Ball Run
2.) Umibe no Onnanoko
3.) Nijigahara Holograph
4.) Watashitachi no Shiawase na Jikan
5.) Holyland


----------



## Rob (Jun 13, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> 1.) JJBA (Pretty much all of it in its entirety, if I had to pick a specific Part I heil as the best, it'd be SBR)
> 2.) Berserk


----------



## Sanji (Jun 14, 2015)

1. Jojo's Bizarre Adventure (In it's entirety, though Parts 4 and 7 tie for the best)
2. One-Punch Man
2. Berserk
3. One Piece
4. HxH/Worst 

If BnHA continues at it's current pace it will undeniably knock it's way into #5


----------



## Badalight (Jun 14, 2015)

hasn't read sbr

judging someone rating jjba based on said person's opinion of sbr


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jun 14, 2015)

Rob seems to just hate most of JJBA anyway.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 14, 2015)

He doesn't even hate it, or he didn't when he first watched it. He must've got burned by someone in the past.


----------



## Brian (Jun 14, 2015)

Brian said:


> For now
> 
> Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
> Oyasumi Punpun
> ...



I'd probably replace Monster with Steel Ball Run

but yeah outside of my 5 top I also like Yotsubato!, Honey and Clover, Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou, Vagabond, What a Wonderful World!, 20th Century Boys


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 15, 2015)

Badalight said:


> He doesn't even hate it, or he didn't when he first watched it. He must've got burned by someone in the past.



He thinks Esidisi is the best Pillar Man, his opinion is of little relevance when it comes to JJBA.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Jun 15, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> *He thinks Esidisi is the best Pillar Man*, his opinion is of little relevance when it comes to JJBA.



Rob


----------



## Badalight (Jun 15, 2015)

Brian said:


> I'd probably replace Monster with Steel Ball Run
> 
> but yeah outside of my 5 top I also like Yotsubato!, Honey and Clover, Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou, Vagabond, What a Wonderful World!, 20th Century Boys



Such a good fucking list, though What a Wonderful World is definitely far below PunPun imo.

I've never read Honey and Clover, but considering it seems we have very similar tastes I'm going to check it out.


----------



## Brian (Jun 15, 2015)

Badalight said:


> Such a good fucking list, though What a Wonderful World is definitely far below PunPun imo.
> 
> I've never read Honey and Clover, but considering it seems we have very similar tastes I'm going to check it out.



Yeah, my favorite Asano's mangas are Punpun, Before Dawn and the End of the World, and What a Wonderful World

I liked the anime more because the soundtrack and style is fitting, but the manga is great too.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 16, 2015)

Brian said:


> Yeah, my favorite Asano's mangas are Punpun, *Before Dawn and the End of the World,* and What a Wonderful World
> 
> I liked the anime more because the soundtrack and style is fitting, but the manga is great too.



Havn't read those 2


----------



## Firo (Jun 17, 2015)

Battle Angel Alita/GUNNM
Vagabond
Shin Angyo Onshi
Berserk
Kubera

20th Century is just out of my top 5.


----------



## Skilatry (Jun 17, 2015)

Hitoduma Bakunyuu Announcer Yuriko-san
Hitozuma Announcer Nama-Honban
Revolution No.12
Dear Shitamachi Princess
MAMA ga IDOL!?


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 17, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind
> Lone Wolf and Cub
> Oyasumi Punpun
> Haruka na Machi e
> Hanaotoko



Swaping _Hanaotoko_ by _To All the Corners of the World_


----------



## Ize19 (Aug 3, 2015)

1)Berserk
2)20th Century Boys 
3)Slam Dunk
4)Lone Wolf and Cub
5)H2

If Naruto had lived up to its potential, it'd probably be number 1, as is, it doesn't make the list. Shame.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 11, 2015)

Not in any particular order

One Piece
Gantz
Hunter x Hunter
Magi
Fist of North Star
Eyeshield 21


----------



## David (Aug 13, 2015)

In no particular order:

Berserk
HxH
One-Punch Man
FMA
Vagabond

--------Runner-ups--------

P1 One Piece
P1 Naruto
P1 Breaker (not New Waves)

I think I can see One-Punch Man can be a hit or miss for some people, though I personally enjoy it.


----------



## Swift (Aug 17, 2015)

One Piece
Berserk
Claymore
Liar Game
Beck


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 17, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> 1.) JJBA (Pretty much all of it in its entirety, if I had to pick a specific Part I heil as the best, it'd be SBR)
> 2.) Berserk
> 3.) Umibe no Onnanoko
> 4.) Tokyo Ghoul (:re)
> 5.) Holyland



Welp, finished OPP.

Time for a revision. 

1.) Oyasumi PunPun
2.) JJBA 
3.) Berserk
4.) Umibe no Onnanoko
5.) Tokyo Ghoul


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 17, 2015)

Currently:

Boku no Hero Academia
Magi
Nanatsu no Taizai
Kingdom
Gintama


----------



## Sumu (Aug 17, 2015)

1. One Piece
2. Boku no Hero Academia
3. Magi
4. Shokugeki no Soma
5. Kuroko no Basuke


----------



## InfinitusOdium (Aug 21, 2015)

1. Shaman King
2. Hunter X Hunter
3. One Punch Man
4. Naruto
5. Tokyo Ghoul

Stopped reading the fifth one, but will get back into it soon.


----------



## Danmyao Axe (Oct 28, 2015)

Mine:

1. Magi
2. Naruto
3. Shingeki no Kyojin
4. Fullmetal Alchemist
5. Bleach


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 15, 2015)

1. Rurouni Kenshin 
2. Slam Dunk
3. Berserk
4. Greater Teacher Onizuka./ Yu Yu Hakusho 
5. Psyren


----------



## Kyosuke (Jan 29, 2016)

Kyosuke said:


> One Piece
> Slam Dunk
> Eyeshield 21
> GTO
> Otomen



I want to update this:
Naruto Gaiden
One Piece
Slam Dunk
Eyeshield 21
One Punch Man

These are the manga that I always reread in my free time.


----------



## -Z- (Feb 3, 2016)

1. Berserk
2. One Piece
3. Fullmetal Alchemist
4. Monster
5. Gintama


----------



## Stringer (Mar 10, 2016)

right now it's:

Berserk
Freesia
Blade of the Immortal
Battle Angel Alita
C.A.T.


----------



## EternalRage (Mar 10, 2016)

1. Fairy Tail
2. HxH
3. KHR
4. OP
5. Naruto


----------



## Toph (Mar 13, 2016)

I have too many favorites, but the top five that comes in mind are:
Goodnight Punpun
Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou
Vagabond
Blame
Homonculus


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 16, 2016)

One Piece
Berserk
Blade of the Immortal
Fullmetal Alchemist
Vagabond


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Apr 16, 2016)

In no particular order: 
- FMA
- Nanatsu no Taizai
- Monster
- One Piece
- Black Lagoon

Magi and Rurouni Kenshin just barely missed the list.


----------



## Zenith (Apr 16, 2016)

in no particulr order...

Vagabond
Homunculus
Battle Royale
20th Century Boys
Sanctuary


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 17, 2016)

OPM
Toriko
HxH
Mob Psycho
Monster


no particular order


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 17, 2016)

Mob Psycho deserves more respect hopefully the anime gives it the attention it deserves.


----------



## Arcana (Apr 17, 2016)

In no particular order

Berserk 
The Arms Peddler
Vinland Saga 
Vagabond
Shin Angyo Onshi


----------



## RBL (Apr 17, 2016)

HxH
Berserk
Yuyu Hakusho
Dragon Ball
Inuyasha (i know it sucks but it brings me some good old memories)
Part 1 Naruto (only part 1)


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 17, 2016)

Brandon Lee said:


> Inuyasha (i know it sucks but it brings me some good old memories)



no shame man  although personally ive only ever seen the anime


----------



## Jackalinthebox (May 1, 2016)

I actually liked Inuyasha. Was one of the first series I ever got into. Been thinking about going back and reading some of it.


----------



## ? (May 6, 2016)

*Complete:*
Freesia
Blade of the Immortal
Tokyo Ghoul
Holyland
Jack, The American Ghost

*On-going: *
Kugera
One-Punch Man
Bastard
Tokyo Ghoul: Re
Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken

*Honorable Mention:*
Akira
Death Note


----------



## ~VK~ (May 6, 2016)

Ongoing:
1. HxH
2. OPM 
3. Berserk 
4. BnHA/Magi(pre alma torran)
5. Shokugeki no Souma 

Completed:
1. Monster/DB(purely for nostalgic reasons) 
2. FMA
3. Death Note pre-mello/near
4. Slam Dunk
5. YYH


----------



## Catamount (May 6, 2016)

time to add new names to the list

+ Nineteen . Twenty-one
+ Ao Haru Ride (I haven't been so jealous and miserable in ages)
+ Wolf Guy


----------



## Shiki (Aug 15, 2016)

- Gintama
- Ashita no Joe
- Tokyo Ghoul
- Space Brothers
- Vagabond


----------

